# Remington 700 and my hunting trip...



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Well the unthinkable nightmare happened to me yesterday in the blind. We have had no success hunting the majestic, white-tailed deer this year. Getting to go to deer camp was already a toss-up because of the flood. We managed to go right before Thanksgiving and saw not one animal for five days. Again we were able to go the day after Christmas. My daughter, Marina and I sat in two different blinds and only saw one pig, which gave us no shot (behind a bush). Yesterday morning we got into our blind thinking if we don't see anything it could be possible to hunt the evening and the next morning before having to come home. Our normal routine was in place. Get settled in and load the guns for ready. She (as normal) goes into nap mode. I patiently look down the right away hoping something pops out. I only use my gun for back up or pigs, for she is the hunter (I'm just her guide). As the sun comes up and I can start to see, there is evidence something has been eating the corn. I thought to myself, with it being late into the season and a pretty good cold front heading our way, we'll take hogs if they give us a chance. About 7:35 I look up from reading 2cool, and there are two nice sized pigs hanging out. I reach over and tap her and said "pigs, pigs". She perked up and was ready to harvest.... We slide our ear muffs on and guns out the window. I tell Marina to look down the right away and gain field of view. We planned on her shooting one and if I had a shot afterwards I would take one also. She was ready so I look down the glass and make sure I was good. I looked up and said "I'll tell you which one and when to take". I then look back to ease the safety to the fire position. BOOM!!!!!! That's when it happened. My Remington 700 30-06 fired and my fingers weren't anywhere near the trigger! So I'm sitting there in shock feeling like my thumb is missing from my hand, and wondering if I've lost any fingers. I'm thinking WTH and I look over at her. With her big, beautiful, blue eyes staring at me like WTH. I thought the pain of my 30-06 was bad enough until it looked like someone just shot my daughter's pup. "Why did you go before me?" she asked. I told her what happen and that I was sorry. Remind you, I'm still in shock and in pain. She looks at me and said "that's OK daddy. That's why we call it hunting. There will be a next time". As I sat in almost tears, I look back at all the safety lessons I have given my children and others, I was thankful that we are safe. That could have been a different scenario. I have read lots of info on the REM 700 and check my serial # several times but not one of the recalls. I bought this gun in 99 I believe. It and the others get cleaned very well at the end of each hunting season. Not trying to down Remington, just trying to warn my fellow sportsmen that this could happen to any of us. Stay safe out there and good luck on your harvest.
Pat


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Good on you for keeping it in a safe direction. 

That could have been bad!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Get ready for several comments that this could not have happened. This is a problem that has been happening with Remington model 700's for many years.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank God y'all are ok and your not alone on this issue with REM many others have seen this too be well.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Yep, happened to my teenage son with me right there about 20 years ago. That rifle has since been completely taken apart and is now a custom build with new trigger, etc.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad you guys are all Ok and good for you on keeping calm while explaining the situation to her. 

Was this a 100% factory R700? I have several but all have tim triggers now recall or not.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's a known issue and I'm glad that you're okay. Even if deer season is over for you,, she can still shoot pigs!

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You adjust the trigger any ??


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank God ! Everyone is okay.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

The gun is completely stock. I have never done any mods to it.

Which brings me to my next questions;

Timmy, Jewell, or a new X-Mark Pro?
Which one and why? I'd like to hear real world reviews.
Thx



jaime1982 said:


> Glad you guys are all Ok and good for you on keeping calm while explaining the situation to her.
> 
> Was this a 100% factory R700? I have several but all have tim triggers now recall or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





CHARLIE said:


> You adjust the trigger any ??


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For hunting a Timney trigger is a fine choice for a replacement. The X-mark Pro triggers are junk, IMO.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

patwilson said:


> The gun is completely stock. I have never done any mods to it.
> 
> Which brings me to my next questions;
> 
> ...


Trigger Tech or Timney if you want to stay relatively cheap. Jewell or Bix and Andy if money is no issue.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

patwilson said:


> Well the unthinkable nightmare happened to me yesterday in the blind. We have had no success hunting the majestic, white-tailed deer this year. Getting to go to deer camp was already a toss-up because of the flood. We managed to go right before Thanksgiving and saw not one animal for five days. Again we were able to go the day after Christmas. My daughter, Marina and I sat in two different blinds and only saw one pig, which gave us no shot (behind a bush). Yesterday morning we got into our blind thinking if we don't see anything it could be possible to hunt the evening and the next morning before having to come home. Our normal routine was in place. Get settled in and load the guns for ready. She (as normal) goes into nap mode. I patiently look down the right away hoping something pops out. I only use my gun for back up or pigs, for she is the hunter (I'm just her guide). As the sun comes up and I can start to see, there is evidence something has been eating the corn. I thought to myself, with it being late into the season and a pretty good cold front heading our way, we'll take hogs if they give us a chance. About 7:35 I look up from reading 2cool, and there are two nice sized pigs hanging out. I reach over and tap her and said "pigs, pigs". She perked up and was ready to harvest.... We slide our ear muffs on and guns out the window. I tell Marina to look down the right away and gain field of view. We planned on her shooting one and if I had a shot afterwards I would take one also. She was ready so I look down the glass and make sure I was good. I looked up and said "I'll tell you which one and when to take". I then look back to ease the safety to the fire position. BOOM!!!!!! That's when it happened. My Remington 700 30-06 fired and my fingers weren't anywhere near the trigger! So I'm sitting there in shock feeling like my thumb is missing from my hand, and wondering if I've lost any fingers. I'm thinking WTH and I look over at her. With her big, beautiful, blue eyes staring at me like WTH. I thought the pain of my 30-06 was bad enough until it looked like someone just shot my daughter's pup. "Why did you go before me?" she asked. I told her what happen and that I was sorry. Remind you, I'm still in shock and in pain. She looks at me and said "that's OK daddy. That's why we call it hunting. There will be a next time". As I sat in almost tears, I look back at all the safety lessons I have given my children and others, I was thankful that we are safe. That could have been a different scenario. I have read lots of info on the REM 700 and check my serial # several times but not one of the recalls. I bought this gun in 99 I believe. It and the others get cleaned very well at the end of each hunting season. Not trying to down Remington, just trying to warn my fellow sportsmen that this could happen to any of us. Stay safe out there and good luck on your harvest.
> Pat


No offense, there has been multi post on 2cool about the trigger recalls, the news covered it, even printed in the papers. How did you miss these notices? All started 2 years ago...Glad you two are safe and sound

John


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

"Remington Arms Company, LLC (â€œRemingtonâ€) is voluntarily recalling Remington Model 700â„¢ and Model Sevenâ„¢ rifles which were manufactured from May 1, 2006 through April 9, 2014 and which have an X-Mark ProÂ® (â€œXMPÂ®â€) trigger. Rifles manufactured after April 9, 2014 are not subject to recall."

https://xmprecall.remington.com/


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

patwilson said:


> The gun is completely stock. I have never done any mods to it.
> 
> Which brings me to my next questions;
> 
> ...


Jewel period

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

No offense, but did you read my post??? My gun was not included in the recall. You should read before commenting something like that. You literally made a uncalled for statement. And by the way, it all started many years ago (not two years ago). Research before insert foot.....



jtburf said:


> No offense, there has been multi post on 2cool about the trigger recalls, the news covered it, even printed in the papers. How did you miss these notices? All started 2 years ago...Glad you two are safe and sound
> 
> John


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

Put a Timney trigger in the rifle.... I love my Remingtonâ€™s but not a single one has a trigger thatâ€™s not a timney


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jtburf said:


> No offense, there has been multi post on 2cool about the trigger recalls, the news covered it, even printed in the papers. How did you miss these notices? All started 2 years ago...Glad you two are safe and sound
> John


The model 700 trigger situation has been around MUCH longer than 2 years. 
The OP's story basically showed me that if you follow safe gun handling practice, although you may shart your pants, no one gets hurt.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Problem*

Sorry to hear that Pat..I got rid of all 2; 700s I had years ago when I heard of the trigger /safety issue...I thought about swapping triggers but decided get rid of..There are plenty other Quality Rifle brands without such Issues...(issues are rare) But ONCE is TOO MANY!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

patwilson said:


> No offense, but did you read my post??? My gun was not included in the recall. You should read before commenting something like that. You literally made a uncalled for statement. And by the way, it all started many years ago (not two years ago). Research before insert foot.....


Yes I read your post, Remington keep this issue under the rug for years, the public notification was roughly 2 years ago. I had 3 of their POS's sent in and updated. If you are still shooting a 700 or a Seven get the trigger replaced. Cost what a couple hundred or less, better than an accidental discharge and burying a loved one... 
Oh yeah nice *"reddie"*, I guess we all know what sort of person you really are.

John


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> The model 700 trigger situation has been around MUCH longer than 2 years.
> The OP's story basically showed me that if you follow safe gun handling practice, although you may shart your pants, no one gets hurt.


We all know its been around for a long time, Remington tried to keep it buried for decades, they went public roughly 2 years ago. Cost them a bunch of money...

John


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My dad bought the Remington model 700 I have back in 1964. It went off when the bolt was closed. Remington replaced the trigger at no charge several years ago.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

jtburf said:


> We all know its been around for a long time, Remington tried to keep it buried for decades, they went public roughly 2 years ago. Cost them a bunch of money...
> 
> John


Yup, and I would highly recommend ya contact Remington so that they are aware. That could save someoneâ€™s life. There are many people that have no clue about this. Yes, you should always have the barrel pointed in save direction when touching the safety but some people just donâ€™t think. Sad but true and their will be man6 opinions in this thread.

Jewel triggers on my Remingtons. Love them and I have them very light. This is something I donâ€™t install myself but instead have an experienced gunsmith install, even though these are straight forward installs.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Landry345 (Jan 4, 2017)

I had a 700 fire when I closed the bolt on the older style Walker trigger. I use Timneys on all of them now and just factor it into the cost of the gun. My incident was at the range but it's just not worth the risk.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

My model 700 22 250 went off on me when i clicked it from fire to safety after shooting a deer

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I replaced factory trigger with Timney...much better trigger.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

patwilson said:


> The gun is completely stock. I have never done any mods to it.
> 
> Which brings me to my next questions;
> 
> ...


I just replaced the stock trigger on my Dadâ€™s early 70â€™s Mod 700. It also would fire sometimes when moving the safety to FIRE. Rem trigger was non adjustable and very â€œlooseâ€. Ordered a Timiney from Brownelâ€™s. Very simple to replace, several videos on internet showing how. I had to inlet the inside of the stock and trigger guard very slightly as the Timiney was a little wider than factory trig.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Timiney was About $120 including shipping. It is adjustable from 1.5Lbs to 5lbs. I have mine set to 2.5Lbs. I have had no issues since, even trying to make the gun fire (unloaded) while moving the safety lever back and forth hard, striking the butt on the ground and on a tire. Timiney Was recommended by McBrides Guns in Austin but they didnt have time to do the job, so I did it my self. Easy.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Timney or jewell. I had one do the same thing when I was a teenager, scared the **** out of me. Glad yâ€™all are ok bud. FYI, I got rid of all my 700s. Not worth the risk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

jtburf said:


> Yes I read your post, Remington keep this issue under the rug for years, the public notification was roughly 2 years ago. I had 3 of their POS's sent in and updated. If you are still shooting a 700 or a Seven get the trigger replaced. Cost what a couple hundred or less, better than an accidental discharge and burying a loved one...
> Oh yeah nice *"reddie"*, I guess we all know what sort of person you really are.
> 
> John


Lol. A â€œreddieâ€ really that big of a deal? Did it knock you out of that free Shimano in the greenie catalog?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

https://www.swggun.org/best-remington-700-replacement-trigger-review/


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks



Whitebassfisher said:


> http://www.swggun.org/best-remington-700-replacement-trigger-review/


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

glad you are OK...............as for the trigger all of my 700's have either a Timney or a Jewell.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I contacted Remington on the mishap. They asked a few questions and gave me a work order# to replace the trigger. Remington is going to install their new X-Mark Pro II adjustable trigger. My brother has a brand new REM 700 Long Range with that set up and I like it. While on the phone with them, they asked if I had any more Remington's in my collection. We have a 770 .270 that my oldest daughter shoots. I have checked the serial numbers on that gun several times also and is not part of the recall per the web site look up. They gave me a work order on that gun also. Free trigger replacement for both.

I apologize if I came off to some of the folks as *"we all know what sort of person you really are"* but my reason to tell the story was to warn others if they didn't know of REM's issues.

I can say this, I am glad my youngest daughter was with me to whiteness the event. It showed her why we use positive gun safety. At the same time it scare the (you know what) out of me. She reads and studies the ten commandments of gun safety a few times a year. I'm also proud of her taking the event with great respect and not shrug it off.

Thanks,Pat


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

How'd 25-06 do


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow I have been catching up on some threads and just read your original post. Great news that you handled your firearm safely. I've got a Model 700 300WM that I bought in 2007. Great shooter and it's never misfired but I sent it in anyway a couple years ago. Trigger was replaced and returned in less than a month. I seem to remember shipping it to some place in Oklahoma. I bet your daughter will remember that morning forever.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

patwilson said:


> I contacted Remington on the mishap. They asked a few questions and gave me a work order# to replace the trigger. Remington is going to install their new X-Mark Pro II adjustable trigger. My brother has a brand new REM 700 Long Range with that set up and I like it. While on the phone with them, they asked if I had any more Remington's in my collection. We have a 770 .270 that my oldest daughter shoots. I have checked the serial numbers on that gun several times also and is not part of the recall per the web site look up. They gave me a work order on that gun also. Free trigger replacement for both.
> 
> I apologize if I came off to some of the folks as *"we all know what sort of person you really are"* but my reason to tell the story was to warn others if they didn't know of REM's issues.
> 
> ...


I don't know how you like your triggers but the x mark will be crisp but heavy.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I had one go off right next to me when I was young. Good thing my uncle was properly handling the rifle. He was taking off the safety to unload the rifle before we got back to camp and boom it went off.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

It's an amazing shooter. I have taken it to a smith and having it bedded. Also replacing the trigger..
You shoot that bow?



Capt sharky said:


> How'd 25-06 do


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

patwilson said:


> I contacted Remington on the mishap. They asked a few questions and gave me a work order# to replace the trigger. Remington is going to install their new X-Mark Pro II adjustable trigger. My brother has a brand new REM 700 Long Range with that set up and I like it. While on the phone with them, they asked if I had any more Remington's in my collection. We have a 770 .270 that my oldest daughter shoots. I have checked the serial numbers on that gun several times also and is not part of the recall per the web site look up. They gave me a work order on that gun also. Free trigger replacement for both.


. If I remember correctly, there were actually TWO recalls; one for the x-mark, and another with slightly different terms and conditions for pretty much every 700 made since the dawn of time. Theyâ€™ve been pretty good about taking care of things, but I donâ€™t believe theyâ€™ve ever actually confirmed that theyâ€™ve ever found anything wrong with anything but the x-marks. The company line, unless itâ€™s changed over the last few years, is that it doesnâ€™t happen on unmodified trigger jobs on factory triggers) triggers in good condition. I did see a study once as I recall that sort of backed them up, they couldnâ€™t find many (actually any, at the time) instances of it happening without a trigger job somewhere in the gunâ€™s past.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

The early 700's actually came with a brochure in the box that had a pictorial "how to" to adjust the triggers. Other than the newer X-Mark triggers, there's not one documented original 700 randomly going off that did not have modifications somewhere in the gun's past... (Just as posted by dwilliams posted above) that I have ever been able to find.

OP, sure am glad no one was injured with your incident!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

That's why muzzle control is so important! Glad y'all are OK. 

This happened to me a few months before the recall went out. I tightened my trigger pull up a bit and it hasn't happened since. I normally don't shoot deer in the shoulder area, but now a days, when I flip the safety off, I make sure the cross hairs are on the shoulder, just in case it decides to go off. Lol Never did send it back for the recall...


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

My dad bought a new Remington Model 700 30-06 back in 1964. It was never modified in any way but after about ten years it did go off when the bolt was closed on a live round. Remington replaced the trigger at no charge which solved the problem. There are always people who deny that this can happen but I know for a fact it does.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Received a email from Remington today. My 700 is on the way back to me. If the factory trigger doesnâ€™t satisfy me, Iâ€™ll drop an aftermarket in. I at least have my incident on the books.


----------

